# Steel in the new SF Bay Bridge is corroding. Why?



## CHamilton (Jun 12, 2015)

The Mystery of the Brand-New Bay Bridge’s Corroded Steel


----------



## KmH (Jun 12, 2015)

We sure are advanced technologically, aren't we. :toungeincheek:


----------

